# LACO 21 Movement



## T_SIMMONDS

Hello,

I am thinking about getting into Laco watches. Most of the models I am interested in have the LACO 21 movement. I know the specs for this movement are -10/+20 seconds per day. That is a pretty wide range! What kind of accuracy are members finding on watches with this movement? From what I read, it is a modified _Miyota 821A. I have never owned a watch with a myota movement. What can you tell me about it? 
Any comments would be appreciated.

Best Regards,
Tom
_


----------



## GTR87

Hello Tom. I just wrote a review about my Laco Aachen with the same movement you are asking about. Hope you find it useful.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## thewire

There is nothing wrong with Miyota movement whatsoever. A lot watch companies use them. I am happy with mine. Yes, it's not ETA movement but that's the price you are paying. If you want Swiss, you pay in Swiss $$ but for bang for the buck, I like Laco. I have no issue with mine. But then again everyone entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

Thanks for the feedback. How is the accuracy on the myota movements? How would it compare to ETA or other comparable swiss movements? 

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G900V


----------



## briburt

T_SIMMONDS said:


> Thanks for the feedback. How is the accuracy on the myota movements? How would it compare to ETA or other comparable swiss movements?


I can't speak to how this compares to ETA movements, but my Laco Valencia with the Miyota Laco 21 movement, was running around -4 seconds a day the last time I checked it about 2-3 weeks ago. I'm pretty impressed so far. The value proposition for the Miyota movements seems pretty high in my estimation.


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

Thanks. That's not bad. I was worried when I saw a 30 second range on the Web page. They said -10/+20 per day. I'm not expecting quartz accuracy, but something along the lines of +5/-5 per day is what I would be happy with. 

Regards,

Sent from my SM-G900V


----------



## briburt

I can't say for sure why they would quote those numbers. Maybe those are the ones provided by Miyota. Or if not, then they may be hedging their bets a bit in the specs — giving worst case numbers — when in fact most perform better. That way they can account for outliers, while at the same time for most pieces doing the classic "under-promise" and "over-deliver" scenario by not setting expectations too high. I can say that after I read those numbers my expectations were set accordingly, and when my measurements showed better performance, I was happy. In any case, I guess you should take it as a "your mileage may vary" sort of thing. Performance of any automatic watch may certainly vary over the life of the piece depending on any number of factors, though in any case I don't own automatic watches because I want atomic clock type accuracy anyway, so even the stated specs wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing to me.


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

I think that the specs are from myota. I wouldn't be happy with 20 seconds per day, but I don't expect quartz accuracy either. I am comparing the Laco with a Hamilton pilot. I like the price of the Laco much better. I will probably be deciding in about a month. 
I really appreciate your input.

Best Regards, 

Sent from my SM-G900V


----------



## StufflerMike

When comparing a Laco with a Hamilton I think the comparison should be based on a Laco powered by an ETA movement as well. The Miyota is kind of a handicap when it comes to comparisons. Just saying.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

The mentioned -10/+20 seconds per day accuracy is for the Laco 21 movement, which is based on the Miyota 821A. We regulate the movements to this. 
The normalaccuracy for the Miyota movement is -20/+40 per day (source: http://www.citizen.co.jp/miyota_mvt/download/pdf/spec_8205_15_0A_1A.pdf)

Best regards
Sarah


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

Sarah,

Thanks for clearing that up. I really like the look of the Laco better than the Hamilton I looked at. 
Does the Myota movement hack?

Best regards, 

Sent from my SM-G900V


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

T_SIMMONDS said:


> Sarah,
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up. I really like the look of the Laco better than the Hamilton I looked at.
> Does the Myota movement hack?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V


No, this movement is not hacking...


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

Thanks everyone, I appreciate all of the information. 
Regards

Sent from my SM-G900V


----------



## watchukev

I will keep you posted on the +/- of my x-1 when I receive it .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

watchukev said:


> I will keep you posted on the +/- of my x-1 when I receive it .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


watchukev,

That would be awesome. I would really appreciate that.

Sent from my SM-G900V


----------



## watchukev

T_SIMMONDS said:


> watchukev,
> 
> That would be awesome. I would really appreciate that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V


Started keeping time today


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

Sounds good, I am looking forward to seeing what kind of accuracy you get. I know Myota movements have been around a long time and are quite popular in lower priced auto's, but I have never owned one. 

It also bothers me a little that the movement is non-hacking. I can't remember the last non-hacking watch I owned.

What other brands were you looking at before deciding on Laco? I know there are a lot of brands that compete, but few that have the history of Laco.


Best Regards


----------



## watchukev

T_SIMMONDS said:


> Sounds good, I am looking forward to seeing what kind of accuracy you get. I know Myota movements have been around a long time and are quite popular in lower priced auto's, but I have never owned one.
> 
> It also bothers me a little that the movement is non-hacking. I can't remember the last non-hacking watch I owned.
> 
> What other brands were you looking at before deciding on Laco? I know there are a lot of brands that compete, but few that have the history of Laco.
> 
> Best Regards


I was looking at Stowa, Tissot and a lower end Baume and Mercier. Instead of the Baume I bought the Laco and the Tissot Visodate. The Laco just spoke to me in a special way and I had to have it.


----------



## Quazi

I have had a Laco (sorry I foget the exact model but it has the Laco 21 movement) for the last year or soo.

I tracked its accuracy for about month. I'll try to attach the graph I made from my observations.

It was about +7 sec/day its max was about +14 its min was about +2. It was not as consistant as say a Rolex might be, but I felt it was good enough. I LOVE the watch...










the clock was a quartz nixie clock that I built. I added it to my observations just to see how it compaired to my watch.

im sorry I can't add a picture for some reason  not sure why, it just doesn't work..


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

Quazi said:


> I have had a Laco (sorry I foget the exact model but it has the Laco 21 movement) for the last year or soo.
> 
> I tracked its accuracy for about month. I'll try to attach the graph I made from my observations.
> 
> It was about +7 sec/day its max was about +14 its min was about +2. It was not as consistant as say a Rolex might be, but I felt it was good enough. I LOVE the watch...


I would appreciate that. Any info I can get would be welcome. I am trying to decide if I want a watch with a Myota movement. The more accuracy reports, the better. b-)b-)b-)


----------



## watchukev

T_SIMMONDS said:


> watchukev,
> 
> That would be awesome. I would really appreciate that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V


So far about 12 hrs in and it has not lost even a second. I will let ya know in a week


----------



## watchukev

Aaannndddd...another 12 hrs later and it lost 20 seconds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

watchukev said:


> Aaannndddd...another 12 hrs later and it lost 20 seconds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


watchukev,

Any more updates for the week?

Thanks,


----------



## watchukev

T_SIMMONDS said:


> watchukev,
> 
> Any more updates for the week?
> 
> Thanks,


Yep! Had to send it back for a warranty claim. Was losing 40 seconds a day and the movement was so loud I couldn't take it. AD is looking at it for me and possible sending me a new piece. I will keep you in the loop. With all that aside I still am in love with the timepiece and had a really hard time sending it away.


----------

